# Ajman Wedding...



## Andy Capp

So a couple of the folks who've lived in Ajman for generations got married last week, (Well it's a shame to spoil two families...) these are the exclusive pictures of the event... I wasn't invited btw....

Firstly the event itself, note the bridesmaids, the bride does have a few sisters if anyone's interested....


----------



## Andy Capp

The cake cutting, it was made from cupcakes apparently....


----------



## Andy Capp

A few pictures from the honeymoon.... One of the brides sisters went too


----------



## Andy Capp

If you look closely you'll see the webbed fingers too....


(And no, It's not me before you ask. I'm still single....)


----------



## Nuance

Just remembered a mean quote from "The Office"... Wont't write it here though


----------



## Guest

This must be a joke right?


----------



## Andy Capp

Have you been to Ajman.....


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> Have you been to Ajman.....


Yes Mr. Andy!

That's where I go to re-load on alcholic beverages 

-Joey


----------

